# Acekard 2 Prize = DOA :(



## coolbho3000 (Jun 9, 2008)

EDIT: Forget everything I've said! Acekard team has said they would send me a new one. This is probably just an odd defective one out of an entire batch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*THANKS!!!*

So, my Acekard 2 arrived in the mail today, sent from Shaunj66 himself! For those wondering what the envelope contains, here's a picture :





Unfortunately, when I popped open the package, copied over the kernel, and inserted the flashcard in the DS, this happened:





I tried it with several different MicroSD cards and all of them display the same image (there is a slight load in my populated Taiwan Kingston as opposed to my empty Japan Kingston).

Well, I guess this is my review, then. There's really nothing more to talk about. I thank GBAtemp for the great contest and Team Acekard for donating the carts. 

I'm just one of the unlucky ones. Any ideas on how I may be able to fix it, or am I just stuck?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 9, 2008)

Have you tried contacting Shaunj66?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

Did you format you microSD?
Try Fat32.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't worry, I'm sure they'll make it right.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 9, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Have you tried contacting Shaunj66?
> No, I have not. However, neither GBAtemp or Team Acekard is responsible for defective carts, it is free after all.
> 
> 
> ...


At first I formatted it using the Panasonic tool. Now, formatting it with FAT32 under Windows doesn't seem to work either.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

I am sure it is not faulty. Try formating the microSDs. The chances of getting a faulty one is very low. I dont think you are unlucky enough, cuz you got it free already


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 9, 2008)

Check your PM's.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 9, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> I am sure it is not faulty. Try formating the microSDs. The chances of getting a faulty one is very low. I dont think you are unlucky enough, cuz you got it free already


I used two different MicroSDs and have formatted both. One is a Taiwan Kingston, the other is a Japanese Kingston, both 1GB in size (tried FAT32 with Japanese Kingston as well)


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

Meh, than I gues you are unlucky enough.
Good luck....


----------



## FreshSoul (Jun 9, 2008)

At least it was free... sell it on ebay


----------



## da_head (Jun 9, 2008)

mebe your being punished for having a ds phat? lol jkz


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> mebe your being punished for having a ds phat? lol jkz


LOL, DS phat is ancient, good for collection


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 9, 2008)

It came DOA cause you touch yourself at night


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 9, 2008)

You mentioned one MicroSD was empty and the other was full.  Were they new or have you used them for other flash cards?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 9, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> You mentioned one MicroSD was empty and the other was full.  Were they new or have you used them for other flash cards?


The Japanese one was used for Wii homebrew, the Taiwan one was for my R4.

da_head: I'll try it in my DS Lite too, but that probably won't help at all.


----------



## xJonny (Jun 9, 2008)

FreshSoul said:
			
		

> sell it on ebay



Ebay don't allow that.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 9, 2008)

So what did shaun say to you?  Is he gonna replace it? 

I was going to suggest buying a brand new MicroSD and trying it (just to make 100% sure the card is defective), but if that's not an option for you then forget it.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Maybe it's because the Acekard doesn't like to hang with "phat" things so it said "fat error"



Lol....


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 9, 2008)

Maybe it's because the Acekard doesn't like to hang with "phat" things so it said "fat error"

Since formatting doesn't fix it, let's put that aside.

Where did you get the loader?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

rjbr2000 said:
			
		

> Maybe it's because the Acekard doesn't like to hang with "phat" things so it said "fat error"
> 
> Since formatting doesn't fix it, let's put that aside.
> 
> Where did you get the loader?


ROFLMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, that was a good one.

He said he tried different microSDs, and I think AK2 suppose to work fine on phat ds.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 9, 2008)

rjbr2000 said:
			
		

> Where did you get the loader?


The official Acekard website.

Buying a new MicroSD is out of the question right now. Just spent $1200 on a computer, you see.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonemonkey: Well... you touch your bacon at night!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 9, 2008)

Aaww, Poor Coolbho3000, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I'm sorry for your bad luck.

I really dont know what to suggest to you, that must really suck. I've never really won anything--which sucks since I always try, but I think it'd be a double slap to win and then still lose out...

Maybe you can contact AceKard Team and tell them you've got a defective card. I'm sure they'd replace it, whether it was promotional or not, it'd be terrible to think that  they gave out stuff and dont care that it wouldn't work--if nothing else then the promotional stunt would backfire on them, so they should care, even if it were an earnest accident and stroke of badluck.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 9, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> rjbr2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm afraid it is indeed DOA...sorry I can't help you. I experienced the same thing as well with a DSTT. Tried loads of cards, different kinds of firmware (good thing there's just 1.06-1.10) and different DSes (well just 2) and it doesn't work. So I took it apart to see if there's something wrong with the board. After seeing nothing wrong, I tried to put it back together, but I can't. So I killed it by cutting the board in half. So p'ed.

Yes, this is off-topic. I'm just sharing my experiences...


----------



## Minox (Jun 9, 2008)

FAT Errors sometimes indicate bad contact between your Acekard 2 and microSD/microSDHC.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 9, 2008)

^^ I was just about to say that. I get the same error if I try to start the AK2 without a memory card. It may be something as simple as some filth on the contacts, or it may be a simple fix like resoldering a broken connection.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

coolbho3000, you sure you inserted the microSD the right way?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 9, 2008)

I tried blowing in the contacts but that was the extent of what I did. However, the Taiwan Kingston, while it has files on it, does have a delay in it. The Japanese Kingston just reports FAT Error outright, as does not putting in any MicroSD at all.

I'll wait for the Acekard team to respond before physically opening it.

Kamui: Yes, I am fully sure.


----------



## JPH (Jun 9, 2008)

Bah, at least you didn't have to pay for it!
But, knowing shaun he'll probably send you another one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hell, just make up a review of it and post it on your website to win a free AceKard RPG 
Problem solved.


----------

